# To All My Supporters and Well Wishers



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Friday, March 30th after many delays I finally had the operation dilate my passageway in the throat and make the incision where the speech device will be inserted after I heal.

Although they thought I had another heart attack on the operating table, the operation was a success. They kept me in the hospital another day for observation and to do lab work every 4 hours to determine if I further damaged the heart. Lab work showed no heart attack or additional damage.

When I heal (max 30 Days), they will install the speech device and I can start talking without this terrible electronic device that makes me sound like a robot. The device in my throat sounds almost real.

It's been a long, long road getting to this point.

Thank you for the support.:-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

"The operation was a success" ...... the crucial phrase!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "The operation was a success" ...... the crucial phrase!


It really was a milestone, Connie. I went hoarse January 2010. This adventure started then in Costa Rica. There has been lots of DOWN events since then. 

Other than when I woke up and got the news that they thought I had a heart attack this was a wonderful moment for me.\\/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "The operation was a success" ...... the crucial phrase!



Yes!! Thanks Lee for all the inspiration in fighting your battle. You have touched many here with your honesty, bravery and facing the odds with never ending humour. Like I said .. an inspiration to all of your friends here.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Good to hear Lee. Godspeed.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Lee that is wonderful news!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Great news Lee! Super the ole ticker in your chest is still ticking away just fine too.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic to hear Lee. My prayers are with you for continued healing and that the speech device goes off without a hitch. 

David


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Great news Lee !! Keep on truckin' :-D


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to hear that the surgery went well. Hang in there, Lee...you are almost at the finish line!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee,
I'm glad to hear about the progress your making-keep hangin tough!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to hear that Lee.. 

Are you strong enough to wash the rugs?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Glad to hear that Lee..
> 
> Are you strong enough to wash the rugs?


It really depends what kind of rugs, Doug. I may have been sick but I'm not dead yet. I don't care much for shag.:grin:#-o


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Good news, hoping for further success.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It really depends what kind of rugs, Doug. I may have been sick but I'm not dead yet. I don't care much for shag.:grin:#-o


 
Lee...I think you may be almost dead if you don't like a good SHAG!!! :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hang in there Lee! It sounds like a bit of light at the end of the tunnel.;-)


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Never met you Lee but somehow I am compelled to say what an honour it is to know you. Anyone can keep it "going" when everything is going their way. However, a true testament of anyone is to see how they handle the "barriers" and "obstacles" in their life. You truly are a hero of mine Lee. I am so impressed by your unique sense of humour during this "testament time" of your life. Bravo to you Lee. Keep fighting this bastard like the prize fighter you are. It is on it's knees and you are getting ready to give it that knock out punch!! YES!!!! Go 4 it!!!! Made my day Lee!! Thank you....TomCat =D>


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Good show Lee! Hope your voice box replacemnt goes as well!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to thank everyone. I also received many PM's and emails. I'm not hero in this fight. I'm doing want I had to do to survive. The true heroes are my family, especially my wife. I joke around on here and refer to her as the "old lady" but I have nothing but love and respect for her.

Besides caring for me when I couldn't care for myself and dealing with many emergency room trips and medical operations in distant VA Medical Centers, she had to raise our 9 year old boy. She also has taken over all family financial obligations and is operating our business in Costa Rica. Needless to say she has a full plate.

Slowly, but with many setbacks and crises, I've been on the mend. I think this week I finally turned the corner and can start helping out more.

I was/am surprised to hear how good this new device they are going to put in my throat sounds. I found different people speaking with it on the internet. The thing sounds almost like normal speech. This electronic device I have now is horrid. Maybe now someone will be able to understand on the damn phone. It takes some practice but I have nothing but time.

The dogs will have to get used to yet another voice. They finally got used to this robot like electric thing. 

A couple of people mentioned my humor. Thanks, but I suspect some on here don't think I'm very funny. Of course to them I say, CRAM IT.:-D


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yay and prayers for continued success and good health.


----------



## scott zimmerman (Dec 7, 2009)

Great news, Lee. Hoping you heal quickly!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Good news, glad to hear it was a success.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Glad to hear things continue to get better Lee.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

good news man!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> good news man!


If I can stay on the right course, Chris, we will be sitting in that thatched roof bar together down there this winter.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Just give me a reason, I still owe you a drink and you owe me a tour, and im not kidding. You really went to the extreme to get out of giving me a tour. Using cancer as an excuse… you lazy bastard.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Just give me a reason, I still owe you a drink and you owe me a tour, and im not kidding. You really went to the extreme to get out of giving me a tour. Using cancer as an excuse… you lazy bastard.


If I can get back down there you owe me 2 drinks and dinner, just because of your lazy bastard comment.:smile:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha you got it


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Lee, I'm glad you're doing better. No more heart attacks though, deal? :-\"

Seriously though, thanks for sharing the good news with us. Most of what I hear seems to be bad news lately (with a few notable exceptions, but generally "no news = good news"), so something like that is a welcome surprise.

Take care of yourself!

-Cheers


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that is WONDERFUL lee!! soon you'll be able to REALLY yell at the dogs--you should try to get pics of their faces the first time, bet it'll be priceless


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

GOD Speed to you Fellow Lee, With my name you must be a great guy. LOL Wish I knew ya. Blessings to you and your Family!! Peace


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> that is WONDERFUL lee!! soon you'll be able to REALLY yell at the dogs--you should try to get pics of their faces the first time, bet it'll be priceless


 
That’s a pretty funny thought


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i have them occasionally (sp?). just pictured it in my head, hehe


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee,

i can't express how much I enjoyed reading your news - it's just fantastic.

All the very, very best for you and your family.

Gill


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Another crazy setback! After the operation, there was a small rubber tube stitched to the side of the opening in my neck. The stitch hold it came when I coughed a week and a half ago. The tube, which was a foot long, was sticking out the neck opening a couple of inches so I pulled it out.

I called VA Denver but the nurse never called back. I neglected to call again. Come to find out, the damn tube was there to keep the hole where they were going to install the speech device in my throat, from closing.

I had the appointment to install the device, last week on the 12th. They told me the hole had already closed. They could not install the device. I have to go through the hole ordeal all over again.

I feel very stupid for not following up and totally letdown.](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A setback. That's all.

What kind of journey would it be with no setbacks? 


I'm not making light, Lee. But I know you'll get through it again at least as well as (probably better than) the first time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A setback. That's all.
> 
> What kind of journey would it be with no setbacks?
> 
> ...


I know, Connie. It was more than just getting my speech without this electronic robot device. It represented some degree of closure on two plus years of painful, difficult health disasters. I'll get through it but what a bummer.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh shit Lee! Bommer, but not the greatest setback. You get there soon enough!Ü


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee just read, man come on leave alone, no offence but not good move on yr part.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Lee just read, man come on leave alone, no offence but not good move on yr part.


Yup, stupid move. It was hanging 2 inches out of the hole in my neck. I should have left it alone and headed to the hospital. 

It cost me big time!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

if I wasn't all metrosexuals these days I would call you stoopid. You come this F'ing far man............... maintain yr discipline trooper.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"shoulda, woulda, coulda", "hindsight's always 20-20", etc...don't beat yourself up, lee. just look forward to when you can YELL at the mutts


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> "shoulda, woulda, coulda", "hindsight's always 20-20", etc...don't beat yourself up, lee. just look forward to when you can YELL at the mutts


I only thrill I got out of this dumb move was the look on my wife's face when she watched me yank the foot plus long thing out of my throat.

She doesn't have a strong stomach. She almost blew her cookies!:grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ..... the look on my wife's face when she watched me yank the foot plus long thing out of my throat. ...


Well, that's a pretty good payoff. :lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Another crazy setback! After the operation, there was a small rubber tube stitched to the side of the opening in my neck. The stitch hold it came when I coughed a week and a half ago. The tube, which was a foot long, was sticking out the neck opening a couple of inches so I pulled it out.
> 
> I called VA Denver but the nurse never called back. I neglected to call again. Come to find out, the damn tube was there to keep the hole where they were going to install the speech device in my throat, from closing.
> 
> ...


Lee... you are a two hole guy?!?!?! :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee... you are a two hole guy?!?!?! :grin:


I never looked at it that way but I guess you're right. I got one on each end!!](*,)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I only thrill I got out of this dumb move was the look on my wife's face when she watched me yank the foot plus long thing out of my throat.
> 
> She doesn't have a strong stomach. She almost blew her cookies!:grin:


as sad as it my be, i got a giggle out of this...sorry to/for your wife for puttting up with you ](*,) :roll: she gets "kudos":roll:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> as sad as it my be, i got a giggle out of this...sorry to/for your wife for puttting up with you ](*,) :roll: she gets "kudos":roll:


If you only knew how strong she has been through all of this. She is a princess.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Lee, one of the things I respect most about you is you're "man enough" to talk about your wife respectfully and affectionately. Even when you're messing around and calling her the "old lady", lol.

You must be terribly disappointed and frustrated! But you'll still get through this all.

Are you leaving the USA again when you are healed up?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Lee, one of the things I respect most about you is you're "man enough" to talk about your wife respectfully and affectionately. Even when you're messing around and calling her the "old lady", lol.
> 
> You must be terribly disappointed and frustrated! But you'll still get through this all.
> 
> Are you leaving the USA again when you are healed up?


I feel bad for my wife. She is 20 years my junior and should be enjoying the "good life" right now. Instead she's had to nurse maid me through all of this, plus care for a 10 year old, plus handle all financial matters including a business in Costa Rica. Needless to say she has/had her plate full.

I will do some extended visits to Costa Rica but I think I'm pretty well "married" to VA health care at this point. I have accepted the loss of idyllic tropical retirement. We still have a home and car down there so I will break loose from here when I can.

I like where I'm living in Colorado. We are in Canon City (pronounced Canyon) a hour from Colorado Springs. It is in the banana belt of southern Colorado. It is a small tourist town with river rafting outfitters and a attraction known as the Royal Gorge. The Arkansas River flows right through town. It is also a prison town with many state and federal prisons.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Call her a princess,she sounds like a goddess. 



Hope yr new schedule goes to plan.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, that's a pretty good payoff. :lol:


While I was still kind of gooned out with anesthesia I vaguely remember the doctor telling one of the nurses the tube in my neck extended all the way down to my stomach.

I mentioned that to my wife while I was yanking it out. That visual helped set her off.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Lee can't be any worse than when I had the stent removed after kidney stone surgery last summer. OMG first time having a KS and after several visits to the ER for unbearable pain they kept me overnight then did surgery next morning. 

Yes, the tube goes all the way up into the kidney and this pretty youn, very pretty PA pulls on the string hanging out until you see this white tube and she keeps pulling on it (THE TUBE THE TUBE) and it seems like it will never end... as it slides out.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Hey Lee can't be any worse than when I had the stent removed after kidney stone surgery last summer. OMG first time having a KS and after several visits to the ER for unbearable pain they kept me overnight then did surgery next morning.
> 
> Yes, the tube goes all the way up into the kidney and this pretty youn, very pretty PA pulls on the string hanging out until you see this white tube and she keeps pulling on it (THE TUBE THE TUBE) and it seems like it will never end... as it slides out.....


The all time worst thing to yank from your body is the penis catheter they stick in for a few day to empty your bladder after surgery. Then to add insult to injury, they won't discharge you from the hospital until you pee on your own. That first pee is a KILLER.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The all time worst thing to yank from your body is the penis catheter they stick in for a few day to empty your bladder after surgery. Then to add insult to injury, they won't discharge you from the hospital until you pee on your own. That first pee is a KILLER.


PAIN...is WEAKNESS leaving the body...I loved that feeling LOL! NOT! Or the large pieces that came out several weeks later ...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Or the large pieces that came out several weeks later ...


Um... pieces of what?!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Um... pieces of what?!


Rocks.... LOL! pieces of the stone they did not remove after lazering it.... OH boy that is one freaky feeling.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> PAIN...is WEAKNESS leaving the body...I loved that feeling LOL! NOT! Or the large pieces that came out several weeks later ...


 Are you weird or what.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Are you weird or what.


 
This coming from a guy who picks up strange Irish men and talks them into playing with his dog.... talk about weird. #-o


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I feel bad for my wife. She is 20 years my junior and should be enjoying the "good life" right now. Instead she's had to nurse maid me through all of this, plus care for a 10 year old, plus handle all financial matters including a business in Costa Rica. Needless to say she has/had her plate full.
> 
> I will do some extended visits to Costa Rica but I think I'm pretty well "married" to VA health care at this point. I have accepted the loss of idyllic tropical retirement. We still have a home and car down there so I will break loose from here when I can.
> 
> I like where I'm living in Colorado. We are in Canon City (pronounced Canyon) a hour from Colorado Springs. It is in the banana belt of southern Colorado. It is a small tourist town with river rafting outfitters and a attraction known as the Royal Gorge. The Arkansas River flows right through town. It is also a prison town with many state and federal prisons.


O gosh, I just missed you. I was in Denver and Colorado Springs in March. My sister had her baby conveniently during my vacation, so I lost my free time to babysitting her older kids.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> This coming from a guy who picks up strange Irish men and talks them into playing with his dog.... talk about weird. #-o


Metrosexuals: 

We're here, we're not queer, almost, get used to it.
.
.
.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gosh Lee, I don't even know what to say, other than I'm really sorry to hear about the complication.....so for the future, don't stick anything in your ear smaller than your elbow and don't pull tubes installed by doctors out of your body unless they tell you to.
:wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Gosh Lee, I don't even know what to say, other than I'm really sorry to hear about the complication.....so for the future, don't stick anything in your ear smaller than your elbow and don't pull tubes installed by doctors out of your body unless they tell you to.
> :wink:


It was quite a letdown, Susan. I was stunned. I would have walked out of the doctors office ready to talk.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> O gosh, I just missed you. I was in Denver and Colorado Springs in March. My sister had her baby conveniently during my vacation, so I lost my free time to babysitting her older kids.


Next time, Anne. If I don't screw up again I will be talking by then.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It was quite a letdown, Susan. I was stunned. I would have walked out of the doctors office ready to talk.


I'm sure it was. You remind me of that old Timex commercial...at least I think it was Timex: "takes a lickin' but keeps on tickin' ". Your resilience is nothing short of inspiring, my friend.
:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I'm sure it was. You remind me of that old Timex commercial...at least I think it was Timex: "takes a lickin' but keeps on tickin' ". Your resilience is nothing short of inspiring, my friend.
> :smile:


I have a 10 year old son that's counting on my to hang in there. The older kids and my wife can deal with life without me. I hope to a least see my youngest boy graduate high school. I love him to pieces!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have a 10 year old son that's counting on my to hang in there. The older kids and my wife can deal with life without me. I hope to a least see my youngest boy graduate high school. I love him to pieces!!



The absolute best reason! ;-)


----------

